# Morels is St. Croix County?



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Hello!! I am super anxious to get out and find some morels! I checked Friday, didn't find any - wondering if anyone found morels in the New Richmond/Hudson area?!

Thanks


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

nope, been out every single day looking. planned on checking my privae land spot friday or saturday to see if anything has finally shown up.


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Ah! Man, I just want them to pop! The lilacs are blooming, so that's a good sign... My brother in law lives in Decorah Iowa and they are all over by him... Should be any day now!!


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

Id say 5-7 for ones that arent minis, but it seems alot of people like those super small guys.


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

That is great to know, thank you! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

anxiousmorelhunter, Heads up, they are out right now.	We've been watching them sprout since last week, and finally harvested yesterday.They were all blonds. We've seen no grays,but it's been a rather unusual season.Things will happen really fast,and the worry now is they may rot out cause the grass is so long,and more moisture and cool temps forecast. Good luck, hope you find a big batch of them.... (=


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Ahh!! That is really helpful!! Thank you, I'll go out looking tonight


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

lots of super tiny rings of sorrow out today, mostly reburied under leaves. it made me chuckle a bit at how small the stems were.


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

I just found a single morel in Eagan!! (I went looking on lunch break)


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

anxiousmorelhunter, I got these this A.M. I tied into them yesterday as well. Now is the time...only kept enough for supper tonite. there are tons more this size out. Good luck you can find them..... (=


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

props to you oldelm, lookin good on your end


----------



## stanmorels (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice roon OldElm. You must be getting near peak. Nice to see pics on this site. I still miss the old one. ...


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

bout time! found a few grays and yellows in a spot, ended up grabbing those as the stems were damaged from insects. found a few teeny tiny guys in another area that I left along to grow up a bit. from the looks of them they must of came up in the last storm.


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Wow!! Oldelm, those are amazing!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

anxiousmorelhunter , Call in sick,skip work,what ever ya got to do. I'm @ work right now and it's hard cause I know morels are just a popin up all over our area! I won't be in here( work) tomorrow or the next day....and then the weekend. We got to be close to peakin,and pickin should be great for the next few days. " Good hunting to you."


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Ha ha, I hear ya!! I'm going crazy over here!! Where are you finding the morels? I went out last night and couldn't find them... wet areas.. dry? Woods - lots of tree???


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

They are in the thick/nasty stuff with dead elms around, but both up high and low. Hint, got a state park sticker ?,do you know where your "W.P.A." areas are? It's still easy to find/spot the dead elms,but the trees are fillin out fast.St Croix rice bottoms, Apple river bottoms, Willow river,Ten mile creek, Kinni,all good areas to hunt. Go For It.....


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

sad day hunting in young oak land. I tree I was watching for weeks thats hadnt popped did in the last few days and got hit for a good 100+ morels. most of the rings left were dime size or smaller with a few in the quarter to half dollar range. not a good way to start the nights hunt thats for sure.


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

OldElm, You are quite the morel hunter!! I went out again last night with my husband... nothing! I applaud you!!! I will try again tonight though, cant give up that easy!!  when I find some, I will upload a beautiful picture just like yours (a girl can hope right?) :wink:


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

<span style="color: blue">@ anxiousmorelhunter, OldElm told you all very good places to go, you should be finding some.
i'm waiting for this weekend before I go out again, gonna let them Grow!

Good Luck fellow Shroomers</span>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat, Ran into a bunch of " dish water blonds" this A.M. all running about four to five fingers tall. Up in the ridges,west sides, These cool nights are tough on them....


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

I wish had some of your morel finding luck oldelm, have yet to find a tree with more than 10 under it that hasnt been hit already


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Struck out today ( Zero) We split up today,and went after new areas. Found two spots that I would have bet the farm on, these looked perfect and had all the right credentials,except the elusive morel! Oh well my friend hit a new area and she came up with 108 various blonds &amp; grays in a nice range of sizes. So guess we'll be back there tomorrow,as she said there are lots more.
* Jack, thanks for posting the nice picture format of all the morels &amp; their names, great identification tool. Your new site is harder for people to post pictures on,and its always fun to see pictures.... (=


----------



## nybrowndawg (May 28, 2013)

My wife and I hit a wildlife area north east of New Richmond and along the Willow yesterday...we brought out an abundance of ticks and not a single Morel....I think this area must have been hit already...there were some prime spots with nothing...time to look to the maps and hit another few spots tomorrow


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

thats the way this year is. I found a stand of 30 dead elms together on a south facing hill with nothing to show, while at the same time I stumbled across 20 out in some random part of a field section. none of my prime spots have had anything either, maybe some worth will trigger them.


----------



## nybrowndawg (May 28, 2013)

Went to another huge pulic area today...checked dead elms on east side of the area...nothing...checked dead elms on the west side of the area...nothing....this was South East of New Richmond off of 140th about 2 miles east of 65.....I headed deep into the woods too...must be done over there.


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

I wouldnt call anything done just yet, as I rechecked the tree that I was watching that got hit for 100+ and it had new morels coming up. from what Ive seen Id say it hasnt even really started, more along the lines of being held in stasis by the temps.


----------



## bmaier (May 2, 2013)

Young oakz I agree until you see mutable days of 80+ degree heat keep hunting. The season started rather late we have at least tell the end of this week.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

<span style="color: blue">I went out yesterday afternoon and found 3lbs with in 2hrs
lots of greys and blondes 70 or more under one tree..
woohooo the hunt is On..look out morels the Rat is coming for you...lol</span>


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

ugh, Id kill to find a tree with 20 under it by its self untouched let alone 70. maybe the next 3-4 days of thunderstorms will shake them up.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat; They are really up now,and an awesome variety of sizes...We picked two nice bags of them tonight! Totally soaked through,and muddy. Going to have to do some serious cleaning. Best piece of advice I ever got was; "don't become too proprietary over one tree or spot.",keep moving to new spots.Will post pic's soon... (=


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

another night, new spots, more striking out, its becoming almost a habitual pattern. atleast oldelm has some pics to oggle over.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

<span style="color: blue">I went out this afternoon and I found 3 1/4lbs all nice big ones, greys and yellows...a few young drydads
And yes I was soaking wet up to the knee caps
my buddy found about a lb or so.
I have 240 acres all Private I can hardly wait to hit them woods as there is tons of Elm and morels there every year!!!
I'm gonna have to look into on how to post pics as every one likes top see each others finds for the day.

OldElm would you please explain on how to post pics.</span>

Good Luck and look out for the Rat...lol


----------



## marty mcfly (May 26, 2013)

I have been hunting the past 4 days in MN around Faribault and around the East Metro (Hastings, Cottage Grove). I have found nice shrooms every day in areas I've never been to before. It seems like the key to a successful hunt is find the right one or two trees for the day. I've gotten off the beaten path a little bit and it seems like if you find a good tree it will have 50-100 mushrooms on it. I have found 4 of these this year. 1 of them the mushrooms had already started to mold and decompose so I got few out of it. The other three were magical. It's almost impossible to describe the feeling when you look around and see another, and another, and anoth, anoth, ano...they're everywhere! It is so addicting. I do get very worried about all the ticks out there and Lyme disease. I wear long clothing, tuck my trousers into my socks, visually check myself while in the field, but still it makes me uneasy, especially looking in the deep, thick woods. Sure wish I had some nice hunting grounds with a wide trail or on the edge of a field!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat; For Photo's go to the home page here,and click on F.A.K. then : "How to post a photo to the websites photo gallery? "Go to post photo page here." I had to join the "Photo Bucket" in order for it all to work you have to use "URL" imageing! Definately not at user freindly as the old web site. At work today,and going nuts!! Really blows knowing how perfect things are outside &amp; being stuck in here!!. This is Morel weather.... YaHoo.... I will not be @ work tomorrow thats for sure......


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.morels.com/wp-content/gallery/photos/dscf7425-9295c827953cb4874bc4e7b468acb45409237c3e.jpg


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat, the link above is to "young elms" after school haul. This photo post is weird, but only takes URL,and the above is jpg! anyhow sorry I'm not more help on the photo posts.... And you definitely aren't in need of finding your own morels...(=


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

went out today for a half of day hunt and found a mother load over 400 under one Elm
A little over 10lbs all big Yellows

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f243/putski64/130530_130.jpg



one of these should work..lol


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Here is one of my Favorite Pics


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

<span style="color: blue">@ OldElm thanks for the help on up loading Pics
I had a photo bucket account from prior years
it easy to post pics
Thanks!</span>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat; thanks for sharing the awesome pictures,glad you got the photo bucket workin.... (= Blonds are my favorites,and I am skipping work tomorrow cause I have a date with a whole mess of em! Keep on pickin....


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Ahh!! How fun!! Look at all those Morels!!  Good job, Morelrat!! I'm having a blast finding them!! It sucks being stuck at work when you know they are all over town!!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

<span style="color: blue">Well it's my day off from morel hunting, as I got to get the race car ready for tonights racing
come on down to Centuria for the races they start at seven..St Croix Valley Raceway
come early as I left a bunch of babys growing from a few days ago, up on the gandy close to the track have a day and pickem... I have so many hunting places and not enough time to hit them all...

OldElm I hope your date with them Blondes is a good day!

Good Luck shroom hunters</span>


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Ohh I just might have to come down and watch the races! What's your car number?? My husband and I talk about going to the races and never make it - maybe tonight's the night!

How much longer do you think the Morel season will last??


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

<span style="color: blue">Sorry to say that they just Cancelled the races due to all the rain we have gotten the last few days and more on it's way
Bummer my wife was so excited to get out there and try a few new tips that she learned last weekend.
we have a Micro Sprint and our car # is 50+ lol get it
yeah my wife is the driver...
So now I guess I mow the grass and then I'm going Morel hunting for the day!

Look out Morels the Rat is coming for you!!</span>


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

found 100+ out in the boonies while working earlier. felt good to give them away to my co-workers.


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

Young oakz, What kind of trees were they hittin' on? Were they young oaks LOL?


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

leafless elms in tucked back behind a thicket of pines. no signs of bark coming off.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

June 3rd, is a new record for late morels here in St Croix Cty for me. Picked enough blondes for our supper last night,but that's it for this year..... We're done. Now back to some serious fishing, Crappies anyone??


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

My father-in-law and uncle-in-law found soooo many yesterday!!! Tons of them! Filled baskets! They are still out there! We went on Sunday and found 200+! 170 under one tree! It was amazing  I have never found that many under one tree before... it was like a dream come true!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

anxiousmorelhunter; Congrat's.....That is awesome, I am happy to hear you stuck to it,and persevered on the hunt,after your rocky start this year. Are you going to dry all them?


----------



## anxiousmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, I did have a rough start but I knew it would come eventually! Last year was my first year hunting so I'm still pretty new at it! We are having a hard time keeping enough to dry them  they are just sooo good! And it doesn't help my husband is an amazing cook!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, now you have me all pumped up to go out again.... Jeez, I gotta get at the garden sooner or later!! later sounds better! Maybe just sneak out this P.M. for one more PEEK.....


----------



## locomotize (Jun 5, 2013)

I am in Polk County to the North and have found an extraordinary amount for an averagely informed, relative first timer. I find that now all I have is questions. I Did not find a single one under or around a fallen dead Elm,,. strictly clusters of standing dead Elms with a possible grouping of a still living one. On the trail running north south, They were all on the downward slope of the western bank(setting sun)...I did not find one single Mushroom on the eastern side of the trail bank no matter how many dead Elms I looked around., FACT..this is out of 3.5 pounds wheighed...YUP you read it right, I am freezing them and have been told its a great way to go, just lay them flat and let there natural moisture soloidify them...I cleaned them as not to freeze Mr. Bug inside...to many to eat in one go.


----------



## locomotize (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any other observations...Leafy decayed soil..? Ferns? size of a find as to the circumference of tree? How far out from trees base did they go? Downward Slopes facing westward?..near water source? I am hooked. I found so many in two days that there must be a correlation to the long winter and delayed spring with a significantly wet May and June? So many questions so little time left to find more.....els'


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

<span style="color: blue">Hello, I just got back home from hunting today and it was pretty good we found 15lbs today some greys mostly yellows we hit two good spots and hit 5lbs at each spot...Woo Hoooo
Thats 68lbs for the Season!</span>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Do any of you "Moreler's" get after the Chanterelles or chicken -o- the woods? I've gotten into the chickens,but never found any chanterelles in my summer forays.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok, here we go 2014. Goin out tomorrow, got to be right on the cusp! Been out scouting and things have shaped up good enough to call in @ work.


----------



## leggomymorel (May 2, 2014)

Never been morel hunting. Looking for a guide to go hunting with. I live in Pierce County.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

There are Morels everywhere in the state practically. I want to broaden my territory and was thinking of looking up there. will be a couple of weeks from now tho. Maybe meet up, best to look for new spots then both people have sort of a claim on the area..


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" leggomymorel " where in Pierce Co are you located? We normally start this early down around Maiden Rock. Which is where I'm going this P.M.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Morel Rat " hope you have yer wife's SPRINT car all tricked out and ready to race! The winter was sure long enough to get it done.... :wink: Have you been out snooping the spring woods yet?


----------



## leggomymorel (May 2, 2014)

I'm in Prescott, Wi. Went out looking for any signs of shrooms in a couple spots today i heard have had morels. Didn't find much but a beaver skull, 3 old cellphones and a backpack. I don't need to take any of the shrooms and will not go back to someone's spot if they take me along. OldElm, are you finding anything when you're out?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" leggomymorel " from what I saw tonight it's lookin like a mirror to last year,and my notes on that say ( May 16th) was our first nice haul.we need a few warm nights &amp; some sunshine. 10 day forecast isn't to optimistic. In the mean time we keep looking for new tree's &amp; spots. Maybe get yerself the Wis DNR trout fishing regulations,cause they got all the county maps of the trout streams &amp; creeks in color. You are in an awesome area for morels loads of streams to check out,easy access to most of them too. I'd go scouting new spots with ya, and that would be the best way, because I'd probably be outrite lying if I told you we were going to one of my regular spots...... Sorry but that's the truth of it. I don't even tell my kids,and I know they lie to me about where they get their hauls too, kind of a morel thing. Here's a pic from the 16Th of last year...


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

@ OldElm how ya been? me not bad just a long a$$ winter.. I'm ready for some fresh Morels!
yeah the race car is all ready, but the wife doesn't want to Race this year, she just wants to be a Grandma..lol
So the Car is up For Sale.
I went out and picked a few ramps the other day, they were still pretty small, but they sure were Good in my scrambled eggs! 
other than that I'm just waiting for things to Warm up...<span style="color: blue"> </span>


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Oh yeah one more thing, My friend Chris Matherly finally got on a reality show, it's about Mushrooms....
its on NATGEO channel 186 on D!sh Sunday nights 9 central time, it's called Filthy Riches
Check it out!<span style="color: blue"> </span>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Morel Rat " thx'z for the TV tip,I'll try to stay up &amp; watch it. The ramps are good,and it won't be long now till we're frying up Morels. We should try hooking up in a couple weeks, are you up in the St Croix Falls area? I pretty much go every day once they're popping, and almost always alone.... :wink:


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

@ OldElm your Welcome... I usually start down by NR, and sure we could hook up one day, I know lot's of areas, some old some new..


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Sure could use some fresh morels/asparagus with these..... Not long now!


----------



## windflower (May 7, 2014)

Hi folks! I just moved to St. Croix County in November, so I'm looking forward to my first season of hunting on my own land! It still seems a bit too cold to me for there to be morels out there yet. The lilac buds are stubbornly tight. God knows, we've had enough moisture! (/mumbles about the winter from hell) Any that I might find now, would be so tiny, I'd be guilty of robbing the cradle! lol. Good hunting everyone!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Windflower " welcome to yer first St.Croix Season! What part of the county you all in? Loads of good spots yet to be found. It's about to start, so good luck &amp; happy hunting.


----------



## gmadonna (May 9, 2014)

Hello all, I'm brand new to this morel hunting. I've been gathering other mushrooms for several years but the morel has always managed to hide from me. I live in northern Dunn county. Anyone have any tips on where to find this elusive little bugger?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Gmadonna; go get a copy of Wis.trout regulations. It has nice maps of all the trout streams in yer Cty. These are awesome places to start yer hunting, and most are very accessible . Watch for dead elms, even small ones. Good luck.


----------



## windflower (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, OldElm! I'm on HWY 12, close to Hersey. I grew up, hunting them all over Door county, with my dad. Started on Dad's shoulders when I was a toddler, so I hunt as much for the tradition as for the love of the little devils themselves :twisted: 

I tried to train a dog to hunt them, but I had to stop... she kept eating them!! Bad dog! lol. The sad part is that no one in my household likes mushrooms, but I drag them along with me every year. Good part is that my kids will always have it as a part of their child hoods the way it was a part of mine. Better part, is that I get to hoard all of the mushrooms to myself!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Morel Rat " anything happening up your way?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Nothing around this area, it's still to cold
But I believe I will be taking a trip to St Croix County this next week as they should start popping...

My friend was in Iowa all week and he found some, but they are just starting there..
I see you found some! Nice


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Morel Rat " this rain today is perfect ( some we have been finding were kinda dry), made it back in from the woods just as it started. Now a few warm nights in a row and off we go. Come On Down.........


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Hello all Morel Hunters,
I went out snooping on Sunday, and found a few way up high and south facing hill...the only ones I found that were Big!!
I am thinking that we will have a Very fast Season for morels as we should have been picking by May 1st ot so, Now it's gonna warm up Fast, so the Morels will grow and die Fast,,,Just my thoughts....
I will try to load a couple photos.
Peace and Good Luck Hunting


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

try another Pic


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Hmmm try again...lol

ok got it dialed in...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Right on " Morel Rat" nice blonds!! Way to go.....


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat, just saw the first humming bird &amp; the warbler migration is in full gear. My little wren buddies have been back for a few days! " It's on for us"


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

We have had the Orioles and Hummers around now for a good week.... all ready went threw a whole jar of grape jelly.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Great day to be out, looking like it could be hot and fast.....


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Saturday Night Blonds,


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Lookin good oldelm! And the mushrooms too lol! Seriously congrats, looks like everyone is raised right! I'll post some pics soon. All is well in my neck of the woods or thorn as i like to say! Gonna do some video if things work out. Found a patch today that will make everyone make it through next winter! Monster dead elm,moss etc...etc...i think the next 72 hrs is going to be good as well! Too fast but pick,pick,pick,folks. Peace! Live in it or rest in it!!!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Buckthornman" I would agree with your time frame prediction, as it's really drying out fast. We're out everyday,and they have really dried up alot over the last three days.Been picking pretty steady since last Sat.here. Go for it &amp; happy hunting. Will be waiting to see your Video,Thanks.


----------



## gmadonna (May 9, 2014)

I'm in northern Dunn County and have been out every other day and still haven't found a single one! Anyone up this far finding any?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" GmaDonna " We're peaking right now, and it's not going to last long. Did you get a " WDNR Trout " regulation pamphlet? The morels up on the ridges are drying up fast, so if Ya want the sweet tender ones head down along the streams/creeks, &amp; key off dead Elm's. Good luck ,and enjoy our "Freedom" that was paid for so dearly by those who came before us. Thanks to my Grandpa &amp; Grandma, my kids &amp; I have been doing well.....


----------



## gmadonna (May 9, 2014)

Yep, I did Old Elm. I have 22 acres here and 1 mile away I have public land that no one seems to be going on but me. That one is a swampy type area and good for all the late summer/fall mushrooms. I've watched the videos but still can't seem to pick out an elm tree without finding leaves on them but will keep looking


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oldelm with the rain in central mn might extend a few more days things are going good but the size is down this year so far. Had a oldelm last year puke 145 blondes. This year nothing. Any idea or was it the last year before it was to far past?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

And before i forget. Never forgotten!!! God bless all who've served this land!!! Thanks ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Buckthornman" Nice little rain here last night, might prolong the season a few more days........ Yup, those old elm do finally peter out and quit producing. This last batch we nailed was in a new spot with tons of buckthorn,literally crawling on hands &amp; knee's. Heading back out this P.M.just can't give up yet!!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Nice Find OldElm...
Now that the Long weekend is done I'm hunting full force. I went out a few days ago and found a boat load of small greys like a half inch tall, so they should be good to goooo now.....Look out Morels I'm coming for you!

Good Luck Schroomers


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Every one better Pick fast... as the Season will come to an End Real Fast!!!!
Just my 2 cents


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Niiiiiiice slather there, OldElm. Imagine that was some fun pickin'! Iowa's been pretty much done for a week, so I've switched to crappie fishing. I'll live vicariously through the MN and WI boards for another week. Good luck to all. Go get 'em!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

MN metro still producing strong, found 30 again this morning. Only got 2 more late season spots then.....its done. What a strange year, but good. Had to work hard this year but got rewarded. Can someone briefly go through how to post pictures again?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I believe you to have photobucket go there and register and then you can send your pics here...

Man these fresh Greys and Ribeye are Yum Yum
Found a lb in a couple hrs tonight..


----------



## steak and mushrooms (May 28, 2014)

I have gone out the last two Saturday's with my 6 yr. old and two other children in Luck WI. (Polk County) We hiked through the woods looking by dead Elm trees and by swamps but found a total of 0 so far. If anyone knows if I already missed them in Polk county or when they are bluming we would give it another shot. I am going to need to change my name to just "steak"...


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

your in Luck..lol.....talk a long walk down the Gandy or Bike you should find some there....
as I was down that way yesterday and found about 60 Morels a good pound any ways,, and mostly all greys
any where from 2 to 5 inches tall.

if it's to wet don't waste your time looking...Move on to another spot!

Good Luck!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Picked 6lbs in Polk County yesterday mostly Greys....


----------



## steak and mushrooms (May 28, 2014)

@ Morel Rat, I am taking off of work tomorrow with my 6 yr. old. We are going to the Gandy bike trail and go find some mushrooms. I hope to find some and if I do, it will be because of your above comments. So thank you, I am very grateful!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" steak and mushrooms " All the bast to you tomorrow, the time W/ your 6yr old will be the best investment ya ever make! We were into them again today,and did best down low. The ones up on the south slope are all big toasted Blonds. So I'd say find the moist areas and then hunt out from them. Shade &amp; Mossy spots. good luck. enjoy!!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Hello all I went out today and picked almost 5 lbs in St Croix County
I believe the season is about done
I have a few late spots to check on and then I believe I'm Done also
very short season!

Steask and Mushrooms let us know how you and ur son did today 
I hope you found some,,, I left some to grow by the Race track, I hope you were the one that found them!
cause there gone now.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Morel Rat " , Have to agree this was a fast season,but we sure had two solid/awesome weeks of hunting. There's just nothing like those sweet grays early on. The last two days have been all "Toasted" Blonds so we just enjoyed out smarting them,and then leaving em go for another year.Probably just be out scouting now for new spots fro next year. Amazing place we live in, what a blast it is passing this onto the kids.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Good for you getting your youngster out there "Steak&amp;Mushrooms" Hope it was a grand time for both of ya!


----------



## morelhound (May 22, 2014)

I was over by alma on wenesday finished just over 20 pounds for the day seen a lot of smaller mushrooms on the north slopes


----------



## steak and mushrooms (May 28, 2014)

We got to Luck WI. at about 8:00 AM checked the woods on the farm my Mother grew up on for mushrooms in and by the swamps near dead Elms or other trees and for the 4th week in a row did not find any. So then we took out the bikes, and the baby carriage that hooks to the back of the bike to hold the 10-20lbs of mushrooms we were going to find on the Gandy bike trail. Spirits and confidence were high!! We biked 2.5 miles toward Frederick, I searched everywhere and we found a grand total of 0 mushrooms for the season. When were done, as Carson rested in the air conditioning of the car, I broke the bikes down and the baby carriage a broken man. Hahaha, I am dramatizing... We had great times looking together and as Old Elm said, time together I would never trade and will never forget. But, it was a fruitless season. I felt like Charlie Brown, until next year when Lucy pulls the ball away again...I will not be denied next year!


----------



## swillobeck (Jun 3, 2014)

Found 10 gems this evening, Polk County. Found 1 also on St Croix/Polk border. Big and Beautiful! 7 of them were as big as a Twenty dollar bill!


----------

